# Adding an extra plug for a thermostat with one plug?



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi. I have this thermostat: http://www.petmeister.com/item4143.htm
(Which was soppposed to have more than one plug in spot :evil: )
And I was wondering if I could plug in an adaptor...or whatever it is called so I can plug in more than more CHM to the unit? As long as the watage doesnt go over I was thinking it might be ok...thanks!


----------



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

bumping


----------



## owenhedgehog (Jan 26, 2009)

Check the amp limit on the adaptor, any extension cords and outlet that you plug into. Lowest risk is that you fry all devices, worst risk is fire.


----------

